# Lasagna Night (April 1)



## Alix (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey everyone, want to do lasagna this weekend? Choose your favourite recipe and post it for us.

I'm going to do my standard lasagna and serve it with french bread and caesar salad.

Lasagna recipe

Brown some ground beef, onions and garlic. Add one large can of crushed tomatoes (and a can of tomato paste if needed). Put a small handful of brown sugar in with this and then season to taste with oregano, basil, salt and pepper. Let this simmer for a while.

To assemble, put a bit of tomato sauce in the bottom of the pan then a layer of uncooked lasagna noodles. Ladle some sauce on these then sprinkle a liberal layer of mozzarella and parmesan on this. Repeat until pan is full. End with cheese. Cover with foil and bake at 350 for one hour. 

I have tried a chicken/spinach lasagna but my kids hated it. If anyone has a good recipe though, I would like to try that again sometime.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 27, 2006)

Tooooo busy!!!  Maybe sometime next week.  Lasagna sounds good!!


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 27, 2006)

Um, I'll take part, but lasagna is one of those high effort dishes...my recipe is a little different.

1)  Find your keys
2)  Drive to Papa Murphy's Take-n-Bake
3)  Purchase a lasagna from them
4)  Take home
5)  Put in oven

Though for those who wanna make their own, I've got an amazing recipe from Batali's Molto Italiano cookbook I'll convert over here later--too much work for me to make ever again--I just don't think enough about lasagna to put forth much effort for it, but it was **** tasty.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never made homemade sauce before. I use canned 
I just layer the noodles, sauce, mozzerella, cottage cheese, parmessan and meat. Maybe I'll look around and find one that I think might be like my momma's.


----------



## spdrdr (Mar 27, 2006)

*I'm in!*

Sounds good to me-Alix, I'd like to use your receipe.  Sounds really good but a lot easier than most -     Glenda


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 27, 2006)

just made one for company last night.  A great hit!  (posted my ingredients on the March 26 menu thread.)  I hope every one  who takes part talkes about it, because whether it is a fancy authentic, or a simple family staple, or a quick fix version...somehow this dish always comes out being welcome and satisfying!  enjoy!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 27, 2006)

I always do my no bake noodle lasagna with a side salad garlic bread and stuffed manicotti as well...


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2006)

spdrdr said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me-Alix, I'd like to use your receipe. Sounds really good but a lot easier than most - Glenda


 
I tend to look for the easiest and tastiest way to feed my family. We all love this one and you can add stuff to it to make it more to your liking. Hope you like it!


----------



## auntdot (Mar 27, 2006)

Have never made it with the dry noodles, have to try it.

Usually like to add sausage, maybe mixed half and half with ground beef, and mushrooms.

And always add ricotta.

Am not wedded to any of this stuff and would be happy to try other recipes.

Just the way I learned to make it..


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm with auntdot on the mushrooms - a must.  Preferably sauteed in a little butter and red wine first.

I can deal with either cottage cheese or ricotta.

And I always add the eggs.


----------



## Constance (Mar 27, 2006)

You know, I was just thinking about lasagna. I have the ricotta, spinach and mozzerella, plus frozen spaghetti sauce in the freezer. . But I don't have the lasagna noodles or any frozen ravioli, which I sometimes substitute. 
I do have a huge Sam's package of spaghetti, dried tortellini, and some kind of Italian pasta that looks like a little ear. 
I know it won't be exactly lasagna, but I'll bet it will still be good!

Which of the pastas I have on hand would your choose?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 27, 2006)

I would choose the little ears (orichettis?) because I've never had them.  Go for it, Connie!


----------



## Constance (Mar 27, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> I would choose the little ears (orichettis?) because I've never had them.  Go for it, Connie!



That's the name...thank you bug! 

I'll let you know how it turns out, but really, how can it be bad?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd go for the little ears too Connie..They would be perfect with what you have on hand.

kadesma


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2006)

Can't wait to hear about everyone's lasagna! I'm in major lazy mode so I'd better get my butt in gear and get that sucker made!


----------



## amber (Apr 1, 2006)

Well this is weird.  I've never posted on here before, but my plan for tomorrow is lasagna, if I am ambitious enough.  I make home made sauce always! I also make home made noodles, but I may buy a box if I feel too lazy.  We usually like a lasagna with chicken and fresh cooked spinach, along with the sauce, and cheeses.  But I may do a meat version, with cooked ground beef in the sauce.  I let my sauce cook for 2-3 hours.  I also add pepperoni for extra flavor.


----------



## Alix (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, it was a big hit here. I used up some gouda cheese that had been sitting in the fridge far too long, and it added so much gooey yumminess to the lasagna. I also used a spinach tomato sauce with my ground beef and THAT was yummy too. Madeleine wasn't all that happy about it, but the rest of us LOVED it.


----------



## Iron Chef (Apr 2, 2006)

I am a bit surprised you all cooked lasagna with a tomato sauce (not that there is anything wrong with that.. )

Here's two I made a while ago:

Lasagna with salmon: 






I made a white sauce and added some boiled cod and used layers of smoked salmon... and fresh lasagna!

And 2 days ago I made Lasagna carbonara 
Cheese saus and pancetta (bacon)


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

I made my regular with cottage, mozzerella and parm cheeses, beef.
I made me a veggie with red bells, yellow squash, eggplant and artichoke with red sauce, mozz and asiago cheese. I love it. Asiago tastes like romano cheese. Made cherry cheesecake too.
QUESTION: Will the meat lasagna still be good for lunch Monday? I don't know how to make just a little and I still have 3/4 of a 9x13 pan full and if I take it to work, it won't be wasted.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I made my regular with cottage, mozzerella and parm cheeses, beef.
> I made me a veggie with red bells, yellow squash, eggplant and artichoke with red sauce, mozz and asiago cheese. I love it. Asiago tastes like romano cheese.
> QUESTION: Will the meat lasagna still be good for lunch Monday? I don't know how to make just a little and I still have 3/4 of a 9x13 pan full and if I take it to work, it won't be wasted.


Hey Texas,
sure your lasagne will still be good. I always cover it and save it and we have leftovers on the 3rd or 4th day.As long as it's kept cold it will be fine. And you will have a great lunch. 
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh good! Thank you!!


----------



## amber (Apr 2, 2006)

Everyone's lasagna looks and sounds so good!  I made the home made noodles today, so they are drying right now, and my sauce is bubbling gently.  In another two hours or so, I can start to assemble it and bake.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 2, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Everyone's lasagna looks and sounds so good! I made the home made noodles today, so they are drying right now, and my sauce is bubbling gently. In another two hours or so, I can start to assemble it and bake.


Amber,
homemade noodles, you are going to have a fantastic meal..Enjoy   You went to a ton of work..

kadesma


----------



## Barb33 (May 6, 2006)

*olive garden Lasagna! umh*

I'm italian, and love it's foods, however I have been  spoiled for years with my families recipes only, until Olive garden. They are in heavy compitition with my own. As a matter of fact, I had to find some of the great tasting recipes of olive garden and found them along with other great restuarant recipes.Check it out, you won't be sorry.


----------



## CharlieD (May 16, 2006)

I've posted this before, but here it comes again:

 TRICOLOR LASAGNA

(Courtesy of chef Rich)

"Lasagne al Forno Tricolore con Quattro Formaggio" (13 x 9 x 3 baking dish)

~preheat oven to 325 deg. F.~

***********************************************

------- The Filling --------

3 lbs. part skim ricotta
3 C. grated parmigiano reggianito from Argentina (cheaper version of Parmigiano Reggiano if desired)
3 extra large whole org. eggs
2 tsp. sea salt

1 lb. frozen chopped spinach, squeezed very dry
1 lb. roasted red peppers, drained and squeezed very dry

15-16 Barilla brand No-boil lasagna noodles

Blend the ricotta, parmigiano, eggs and salt in a mixer or food processor until light and fluffy. Divide this filling into three
equal portions. Puree the roasted peppers in the food processor bowl and whisk into one of the filling mixtures (red) until thoroughly mixed. Rinse the food processor bowl and dry. Puree the drained spinach and whisk this into another one of the filling mixtures (green) until thoroughly mixed. Leave the third filling mixture white.

-------- The balsamella --------

2 T. butter
2 T. xv olive oil
4 T. org. white rice flour (or AP flour)
6 C. 2% low fat milk
2 tsp. sea salt 
1 1/2 tsp fresh grated nutmeg
1 tsp. white pepper

Melt the butter in the olive oil in a heavy 3 Qt. saucepan. Stir in the flour and cook over medium heat for 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from the heat and whisk in the milk, slowly at first, until all the milk is added. Return to the heat and bring to a scald, still stirring constantly. Lower the heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes until thickened, stirring often. Season with the salt, pepper and nutmeg. Stir, check seasonings and correct if necessary and remove from the heat. Yields about 5-5 1/2 cups.

-------- The topping --------

1 C. parmigiano reggianito
1 1/2 T. dried Turkish oregano
1 1/2 C. shredded fontina cheese
1 1/2 C. shredded asiago cheese

To assemble and bake the lasagna, spray the bottom and sides of the baking dish with Pam olive oil spray. Ladle about 1 cup of the balsamella in the bottom and spread around evenly. Place 3-4 noodles over the white sauce, not overlapping too much as the noodles expand somewhat. Spread the red ricotta mixture over this layer of noodles. Top with another cup of balsamella and a layer of 4 more noodles (typically the sides of the pan slope outward so you can fit more noodles on the upper layers). Spread the white ricotta mixture on this layer and top with another cup of balsamella. Place 4 more noodles over this layer and spread the green ricotta mixture on top of these noodles. Cover with another cup or so of the balsamella.
Top with 4 more noodles and the remaining balsamella. Mix the parmigiano and the oregano and sprinkle over the white sauce. Spread the shredded fontina and asiago evenly over the top and spray with a little more olive oil Pam until glistening.

Place in the middle rack of the preheated oven and bake for about 1 hour until set (knife comes out clean) and top is golden brown and crispy. Cool for 15 minutes before serving or serve at room temp. Cool completely, wrap and freeze for reheating later.

**********************************************

I usually oven bake peppers, as it is simply easier, and easy to remove skin before chopping them up. Also I add stewed mushroom to the cheese layer. I sauté some onion add mushrooms, when mushrooms let out the liquid I stir and add some sour cream and let it cook till soft, add spices of your liking. I try to cook till all the liquid is gone, than puree the mixture in the same manner as peppers and spinach. Also I add couple of tablespoons of tomato paste to pepper/ricotta mixture to make it look redder. Also none of those cheeses are available in kosher variety so I adapt to what is available. Of course, it goes without saying that spices could be adjusted to your taste, i.e. I like some garlic added. Oh yean and I double the portion so I can freeze the leftovers and just warm them up.


----------

